# 8N catastrophe?



## chrisbrooks4753 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was replacing the starter motor on my 52 8N after the original one burned out and the new one started it right up. The second time I tried to turn it over it only spun the starter motor without catching the flywheel. As I was taken this new starter off (new, made in China) the bendix caught on the lip of the opening and promptly fell down into the flywheel casing. Oh crap!, to say the least. There must not have been a pin installed to keep the bendix connected. Questions, please: 1) how can I fish the dang thing out? Tried a 10lb-rated magnet, no go, and unsure if there are any retriever/clasps that might work; 2) if it can't be removed, will it bugger up the flywheel or anything else if I leave it there and install a new motor/bendix? Sure don't want to split the tractor. Heck, it was my grandfather's and a much needed member of the family. Thanks for advice, y'all.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

take a piece of bare # 10 copper wire, bend a hook on one end, Along with your magnet, I think you should be able to fish that thing out of there.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, and welcome to the site !!


----------



## chrisbrooks4753 (Jan 24, 2009)

*no go*

Wire and magnet didn't do the trick - what about going in through the steering box on the topside?


----------



## OneWelder (May 6, 2008)

I can not guarantee nothing will happen - But I have split 8n s and found two broken drives in there- my brother just split his and said he found three - I do not know if he was kidding me or not.


----------



## 53jubilee (Jun 28, 2009)

I started to take my starter off and after loosening the three bolts I tried taking the starter out, it had resistance to it, so I was afraid to pull to hard on it...is that the Bendix catching on the fly wheel? I guess I need one of them DVD's on how to unassemble and reassemble a motor..huhhh!


----------

